# anyone seriously still use emacs or vim?



## cyyc (May 31, 2007)

there was probably a time when emacs and vim were pretty handy tools, but with x11 and GUI's like gnome and kde around now, i don't really see why people would use them anymore.  however, if you still do, how goes the experience?  (this is more or less a pointless post, but i'm just trying to boost my post-count  )


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 1, 2007)

Are you making fun of KDE and GNOME...  those are both better than the Windoze interface.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 1, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Are you making fun of KDE and GNOME...  those are both better than the Windoze interface.



No, he says emacs and vim are outdated and replaced by KDE and GNOME and wonders if emacs and vim still have any use. Plus claiming they're better than "Windoze" is a matter of opinion. In my experience the Windows interface still is the most user friendly.


----------



## a9bejo (Jun 1, 2007)

cyyc said:


> i don't really see why people would use them anymore.



http://blog.bookworm.at/2007/03/introduction-to-all-these-emacs.html


----------



## mdm-adph (Jun 6, 2007)

all depends.  each tool has its purpose.

If you grew up using a GUI, it's hard to feel comfortable in vi or emacs.  If you grew up in DOS days, you'll probably love them.


----------



## aximbigfan (Jun 6, 2007)

nope. i use notepad++ now for all my unix file type needs.


chris


----------



## Atech (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm starting to use emacs. The stuff people can do with it is enviable. Ask how to do something on a 1337 (sorry for the cliche) forum and they'll show you how to do absolutely _anything_ with a one line script.

I seriously need a good beginner's guide.


----------



## markitect (Jun 7, 2007)

*I've stoped using vim. I use gvim now *

Seriously though I do all my development in gvim, and a lot of other stuff personally and professionally.  It supports all languages, while working on a project with a make file you simply type :make and it compiles and brings up your warning and errors and jumps to them in the code just like more gui-oriented editors.  It checks spelling in your comments handles all your spacing needs, has a powerful diff function, has plugins for subversion, cvs, you name it.  And all these features do work on vim too.  Then you have all the traditional vi commands that in the hands of an experienced user can greatly increase productivity because you never need to stop long enough to grab your mouse.

I've used eclipse, netbeans and visual studio and the only thing vim doesn't have is a gui-making icon editing tool. (and most of those generate horrible code)

On a side note emacs is right up there too, but I got used to vim shortcuts already so I don't see a point in learning emacs ones.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 7, 2007)

For *nix stuff?

I *learned* on VI. 

It's basically a habit to type "VI this" or "VI that". So far it hasn't let me down .


----------



## Migons (Jun 12, 2007)

Vi/Vim still owns. Far handier than all slow graphical stuff..


----------



## Zedicus (Jun 12, 2007)

i dont do much coding or anything any more but i do use nano a lot for writing/editing/rebuilding config files.  i never got the hang of emacs and vim but nano fits like a good glove.


----------



## Tan DJ (Jun 20, 2007)

vi rocks!  I use it all the time.  I even have gvim installed on my PC at home.

It may not be as user friendly, as some of the new fandangled gui editors, but it sure as heck is way more powerful...

even in gvim I always do everything using command line, and never using the menu.  It is so much easier to do stuff without having to move my hand over to my mouse and move the mouse pointer to a menu then navigate to an option, and then to have to move my hand back to the keyboard to type stuff...


----------

